# Seoul Marriotts



## Jimster (Sep 20, 2013)

There are 3 Marriotts in Seoul.  Does anyone know which would be the best to stay at?  I am particularly concerned about availability to the fast train to the airport.


----------



## mommaO3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Both ritz Carlton and jw Marriott are in great location and center of downtown (like manhattan in NYC). There is a airport terminal close from those two Marriott where you can send your luggages (your luggages will be in airplane by the time you get inside of plane) and get an airport shuttle bus for around $10. It is nonstop to incheon airport.
If you still want to use fast train, there are subway stations very close from those hotels and you use subway to reach to train station.


----------



## Dori (Oct 25, 2013)

Jimster, sorry I can't give you any information on the location of the Marriotts. We stay with our son and daughter-in-law(and our beuatiful 7-month old granddaughter) when we go to visit. I just wanted to say, "Have a great trip!".

Dori


----------

